# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  فيديو السقوط الاخلاقي

## midris3

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ملاااااااااااااااااكمة
*

----------


## Deimos

*أبو حميد ياغالي ماقصرت والله ...

كورنر :
ده الفيديو الكم في اليو تيوب لفضائح السيد السفير ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*الرياضة اخلاق ...قائد الفريق يجب ان يتحلى بالاخلاق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أبو حميد ياغالي ماقصرت والله ...

كورنر :
ده الفيديو الكم في اليو تيوب لفضائح السيد السفير ؟؟؟



بالغت بوليغ

دي شيبا ملك الاحصاء ما بحصيها
شيتن كثير خلاس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*شئ مخجل من كابتن المنتخب

والمخجل اكثر موقف جماهير (الصفراب) وهي تردد (سيدا)(الله يسد نفسكم) لحظة خروج (الوهم )
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دا سيدا صاح لكن سيد سوء الخلق والكروت الحمر وهو اصلاً مربي .........
اخاف اتحظر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة قاروره لازم يعمل حاجه الناس كلها تتكلم بيها
المصيبة تكون حاجه سيئة زي دي
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شئ مخجل من كابتن المنتخب


والمخجل اكثر موقف جماهير (الصفراب) وهي تردد (سيدا)(الله يسد نفسكم) لحظة خروج (الوهم )



سيدا سيد الشي 
القارورة في عين جماهيرو شامبيون :emoticon-animal-016







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

دا سيدا صاح لكن سيد سوء الخلق والكروت الحمر وهو اصلاً مربي .........
اخاف اتحظر



بعمل ليك واسطة قول ساي  :Just_Cuz_13:








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة قاروره لازم يعمل حاجه الناس كلها تتكلم بيها
المصيبة تكون حاجه سيئة زي دي



من خلا عادتو
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بسيطه بكره  يجووك  مازدا  ومجدى  ومعتصم

يقولوا  ليك اللاعب الأنغولى  كان  يستاهل الضرب !
*

----------


## مريخاب

*غايتو بس الله يعظم اجرنا فى سمعة السودان الخارجية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الرياضة اخلاق
ياالناسك فاكرنك ملاك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غير هذا التصرف ما يبقي قارورة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

غير هذا التصرف ما يبقي قارورة



علي الاقل القاروره ليها دور فاعل بتحفظ المياه وتحافظ علي نظافتها
ده شوفوا ليه اسم تاني
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*واحد من الدلاقين الكراكيب فرحتة فرح لما طلع كانو شلنا كااس
                        	*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*سبق وكتبه عن اخلاق هذا الصعلوق 
التربيه يا الصفوة من البيت
*

----------

